# Quel CADDY choisir pour macbook pro june 2012



## LaFlute (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !


J'ai l'intention de mettre un dd d'origine à la place du superdrive mais je ne sais pas du tout quel caddy choisir et donc j'aimerai un petit coup de pouce ! 

Merci !


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2013)

Quel modèle de Mac ?

C'est un de ces 2 là MacBook Pro (13 pouces et 15 pouces, mi-2012) - Caractéristiques techniques  ?

Sinon, c'est ce type de matériel qu'il faut 2nd HDD caddy pour Apple MacBook Macbook Pro SuperDrive SATA II SSD: Amazon.fr: High-tech

Attention, bien vérifier la compatibilité. Je te donne un exemple, à toi de chercher les informations en rapport avec ton modèle.


----------



## LaFlute (25 Octobre 2013)

C'est le Mi 2012 i5 2,5Ghz, 16Go RAM, SSD 256go.

J'ai donc déjà effectué des motifs.

Merci pour ton aide


EDIT : Il me faudrait un SATA III plutôt non ?


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2013)

LaFlute a dit:


> C'est le Mi 2012 i5 2,5Ghz, 16Go RAM, SSD 256go.
> 
> J'ai donc déjà effectué des motifs.
> 
> ...



Tu veux installer un second SSD ?

Si oui, que dis Alt/&#63743;/Informations système&#8230; dans SATA/SATAExpress ?

Si Vitesse de liaison négociée: 6 Gigabits, tu as un firmware pour du SATA III, en sachant que si Vitesse de liaison négociée: 3 Gigabits donc en SATA II, les derniers SSD ne poseront pas de problème.


----------



## LaFlute (26 Octobre 2013)

6Gbits avec 1,5 en négocié !

Je veux pas  mettre un 2eme SSD mais le DD de 500go que j'avais à l'origine dans le mac


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2013)

LaFlute a dit:


> 6Gbits avec 1,5 en négocié !
> 
> Je veux pas  mettre un 2eme SSD mais le DD de 500go que j'avais à l'origine dans le mac



Bon, alors ça ne pose aucun problème, j'ai fait la même chose dans mon MBP 17".


----------



## LaFlute (27 Octobre 2013)

Donc le caddy que tu m'a mis en lien est niquel pour mon mac alors?


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2013)

LaFlute a dit:


> Donc le caddy que tu m'a mis en lien est niquel pour mon mac alors?



Il n'y a pas 36 modèles, donc oui.


----------

